# Which Walther to get???



## kidcom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm ready to take the Walther plunge but I don't know which model to get. The basic requirement that I have is that it be .40 S&W caliber, otherwise then that, I'm open to suggestions. Thanks one and all.

Kidcom :smt068


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

P99 if you can find one......


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Walther p99c as


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

There's only two Walthers in my book. Walther PPK (PPK/s) and the PP

Have heard okay things about the PPS


----------



## willieH (Nov 22, 2012)

I suggest that you give the PPQ a close look. It comes with a superb trigger, adjustable sights and selection of back straps to tune the grip and mag release levers on the trigger guard. Of course, the most important feature is it handles and shoots well.


----------



## glennd (Nov 28, 2012)

New to this forum, but a regular at WaltherForums.com. 

I'll echo the previous comments on the PPK and PPK/S. No, they don't meet the OP's criteria as far as caliber. But the .380 ACP provides plenty of "stopping power" in my opinion. And without sounding snobby, the old school all-metal models are heads and shoulders above their polymer cousins. The technology has been around since before World War II and it still works in 2012. Yes, you'll pay a premium for the older models, but you get what you pay for.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

HI FROM ITALY...

My suggestion is....buy what you want but avoid walther u.s.a. in 9 mm ppk/smodel  I've had one, in Italy, and at the end of the tale, after more than a problem, I've thrown it away (and it was terribly complicate, to destroy legally a gun).


----------



## Bronko69 (Nov 19, 2012)

Walther PPX or Walther PPQ


----------



## Pukindog12 (Feb 21, 2011)

P99 AS or PPQ.


----------



## MAWGAC (Mar 14, 2012)

Walther PPQ in .40S&W is an phenomenal handgun.


----------

